# How much power does a Y Pipe add?



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi, does a anyone have any data/numbers on how much power just a Y Pipe does?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Ideally on a MY13


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

100bhp


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

You need to get a remap done before you get anymore power from a Y pipe


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I didn't think it did anything powerwise, was just for audible benefits, and didn't void your warranty.
Stage1 typically just consists of remap and a y-pipe..


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

IT won't really add anything power wise but have heard that it needs a remap ideally as the car will run really rich with just a pipe swap


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

There are so many conflicting figures on the www about this topic.
My head said it would make no difference, but might slightly increase spool - this is based on testing I have done on other cars.

I have spoken to other GTR owners and they have quoted anywhere between "I don't know" to "100 BHP".

Can I also check where the mantra of "it won't affect your warranty" comes from?

Mark


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> Can I also check where the mantra of "it won't affect your warranty" comes from?


Sure, it was an option available from all NHPCs, unresonated y-pipe was the only slight modification allowed. Other than M16 Middlehurst (NHPC) special edition with a nismo ecu and few other fancy bits. Was offered one fitted for £600 when I first bought my car from nhpc. (which I politely declined

_(I think it was a milltek version - not 100% sure though). _


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> Hi, does a anyone have any data/numbers on how much power just a Y Pipe does?


:chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I seem to remember that a Y pipe with a remap would add about 5 BHP although some people claimed as high as 17 BHP but it was never proven. Obviously, removing the secondary CATS would improve spool but the real gains would be when you swap the downpipes for fully de-catted versions. More than anything, the Y pipe is/was a good route to take if you wanted to make mild modifications with Cobb/Ecutek etc. without major engine mods.

Re - Y pipes and warranties, this really has been discussed many, many times and there have always been some HPC's who were happy to fit them and said it didn't invalidate the warranty but others said it 'might do'.

How lucky do you feel?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

FLYNN said:


> :chuckle:


:GrowUp:

Why the immature chuckle Flyd?
If you have nothing to add, go and Troll another post.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I would say it adds power even without a remap, but pretty much unnoticeable to the driver, although response should be noticeable, probably around 5-10 bhp.

It's not just about spool which should make the car feel slightly more responsive, but also the fact that exhaust gas can escape ever so slightly easier/quicker with less restriction (minus 2 secondary cats) which will allow slightly more gas to be expelled, and thus slightly more fresh air to be inducted, rather than reinducting exhaust gas, so basically less exhaust gas overlap.

I found that my car boosted around 0.5 ish psi higher too. I always assumed the GT-R had a built in automatic boost controller to keep boost the same no matter what restrictions were removed from the exhaust, but it appears not?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok, well I slightly cheated when I posted my question... :flame:

I already had the results but I wanted to see what peoples views were before posting the graphs (Sorry!)

*Here is the a true, back to back dyno test:*



















The tests are done in R Mode AND SAVE Mode for comparision.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Am I reading this right, 100+ bhp increase..?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

LiamGTR said:


> Am I reading this right, 100+ bhp increase..?


No, 1 BHP increase! Or in more accurate terms zero increase on peak power but a notable increase as it comes on boost.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok I officially have no idea how to read a dyno.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I love all this stuff nice one nemesis, the flow increase is really aparant when coming on boost showing good gains upto 3700 rpm after there I guess the extra flow is diminished by so much gas trying to escape, id love to see a run with downpipes and a full 102mm system to see any gains/losses.

peak figures mean nothing, higher longer curves mean everything


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Dyno by Eurospec in Guildford?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Not sure I will be going as far as a 102 system as I use the GTR as my back up car in Time Attack so it needs to past the sound checks (Marc Kemp couldn't run his at Snetterton due to the excessive DBs).

Treg, yes it's Eurospec in Guildford. You sound surprised?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> Treg, yes it's Eurospec in Guildford. You sound surprised?




I used to use them on my 33 when they were based in Normandy, Guildford.

Do they service your 35 as well?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

TREG said:


> I used to use them on my 33 when they were based in Normandy, Guildford.
> 
> Do they service your 35 as well?


I've got a Nissan service pack with my car but they do do extra servicing for me.

*So far they have:*
Changed front discs for AP J Hooks
3 X Changed pads all round
5 X engine oil change
3 X gearbox/transmission/drive train fluid change
2 X alignment
2 X EcuTek
New airfilters


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

I've updated this thread with the EcuTek results:
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/291850-r-mode-vs-save-mode-dyno-test-4.html#post3985194


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

It's quoted at 570bhp on litchfield site is this for an 09 plate?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Brad1979 said:


> It's quoted at 570bhp on litchfield site is this for an 09 plate?


Lichfield quote 570BHP for just adding a Y Pipe?

My car is an MY13 with random MY14 bits on it!!!


----------



## Brad1979 (May 26, 2012)

With remap


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah with a remap..... you won't get 90bhp gain from just changing eh Y-Pipe and the car will run rich as well, remap or don't bother doing it at all.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Stealth69 said:


> yeah with a remap..... you won't get 90bhp gain from just changing eh Y-Pipe and the car will run rich as well, remap or don't bother doing it at all.


Have you read this thread?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

aren't you supposed to be standard for time attack, ie no power mods? does a remap that gives you at worst 70-80 ft lb of torque and 30-40 bhp not constitute power mods?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Simonh said:


> aren't you supposed to be standard for time attack, ie no power mods? does a remap that gives you at worst 70-80 ft lb of torque and 30-40 bhp not constitute power mods?


Where does it say that you can't do "power mods" for Clubman+ in the regulations?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

my understanding of clubman was basic mods only, ie no power modifications, but obviously I am no expert hence asking the question


----------



## dante987 (Jun 11, 2015)

ECU remap and Miltek Y-pipe added 100bhp to mine


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

dante987 said:


> ECU remap and Miltek Y-pipe added 100bhp to mine


Is that on an early model car?
Or are you saying a Y-pipe and remap got you from 542 BHP (550 PS) to 642 BHP?
IE you have a stage 1 642 BHP car?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

no way on earth a Y pipe and remap can add 100hp. not sensibly anyway. for starters the injectors would be more than maxed out and therefore a ticking time bomb !

you would need minimum, Y pipe, downpipes, injectors and induction to get to that figure... unless some voodoo stuff has come along that defies all the top tuners out there


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

STAGE 2 on a cba is y pipe and map and is @ 580hp from 480hp so seems right to me


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

terry lloyd said:


> STAGE 2 on a cba is y pipe and map and is @ 580hp from 480hp so seems right to me


no UK cars made 480 though IIRC. only the early US versions..

i was always told, that without injectors, filters etc, a safe map would be no more than 570hp. so if it is a UK car with 520hp, that would be a 50hp hop upm which is about right. possibly 60hp.
but not 100hp..

i would be delighted to be proved wrong of course...as i have a Y pipe and filters and getting it mapped again in a couple of weeks. i would love nearer 600hp without the need for injectors !


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

You are probably right - you can see where the 100hp figure comes from though - factory quoted figure and tuner quoted figure


----------



## 50Nuts (Jun 20, 2015)

changed y pipe and midpipe on mine and removed all cat's and silencer. then remapped and got 517hp on the wheels


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

nick the tubman said:


> no UK cars made 480 though IIRC. only the early US versions..
> 
> i was always told, that without injectors, filters etc, a safe map would be no more than 570hp. so if it is a UK car with 520hp, that would be a 50hp hop upm which is about right. possibly 60hp.
> but not 100hp..
> ...


You will be pleasantly surprised then 

Pre MY11 UK GT-R's are stated at around 480 bhp, a simple stage 1 can increase that by up to 100 bhp. Stage 2 should see around 600 bhp. No injectors necessary, MY12 onwards are nearly 550 standard.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

as per last few comments the 09/2010 CBA cars were 480hp standard. 

A y pipe on a stock car adds 15hp with no tuning. It is also 100% safe to do and works within the cars fuelling parameters and was an option that some Nissan NHPCs would do for you and still warrant the car.

A remap on it's own with all stock exhaust will give c. 580hp. 

I don't believe a Y pipe makes a huge difference on it's own, but with the rear section exhaust the cars will make c. 610hp. This is still safe without injectors etc


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

IIRC only the US 2008 cars had 480hp. (mainly due to shit fuel quality) the UK cars had at least 500 and from 2010 they had more like 515-520hp. each year they got a small power upgrade.

I was told by 2 different, independent tuners, (both extremely reputable) that the injectors are nearly maxed out around 600hp hence why most tuners offer the 570hp stage 1 as its "safe". 
when I had my car tuned, with a 4 stage map, I was told that it was unsafe to use boost level 3, as it was maxing out the injectors... that would have seen 590-600hp.
my car also had the down pipes and full exhaust..



if a stage 1 can give you 600hp, how come none of the tuners offer it ? they all quote around 570hp give or take a bit...

I would love to see 600hp with just a simple map and Y pipe, but honestly, and from listening to the experts it does not seem possible ?

confused ?!?!?!??!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I have full exhaust mapped my litchfields and 608bhp. No dire warnings of injectors being maxed.

I think we are conclusive though, a remap certainly counts as a performance mod...


----------



## dante987 (Jun 11, 2015)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> Is that on an early model car?
> Or are you saying a Y-pipe and remap got you from 542 BHP (550 PS) to 642 BHP?
> IE you have a stage 1 642 BHP car?


MY09 car 480 to 580bhp


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

My MY11 with Y-pipe and remap made 591bhp. My MY12 with full exhaust and remap makes 615bhp both on ecutek


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

MY10 M16, Litchfield Stage1 with a non-res Milltek Y-Pipe made 602bhp with V5 EcuTek rolling road bespoke map


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Crafty_Blade said:


> My MY11 with Y-pipe and remap made 591bhp. My MY12 with full exhaust and remap makes 615bhp both on ecutek


Thought that wasn't possible with 570cc injectors?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Crafty_Blade said:


> My MY11 with Y-pipe and remap made 591bhp. My MY12 with full exhaust and remap makes 615bhp both on ecutek


Did you get the 615 BHP with only a remap and exhaust?
Was this on V-Power?

I can't get into the 600's on stock injectors.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> Did you get the 615 BHP with only a remap and exhaust?
> Was this on V-Power?
> 
> I can't get into the 600's on stock injectors.


Nismo GTR makes around 600 HP, that still has the 570cc injectors I think, how did Nissan manage that?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

I have been told it is not the injectors that are restrictive... but the fuel pumps.

if you want 600hp+ you HAVE to upgrade the fuel pumps

agree or not ?


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

600 is commonly achievable at stage 2 (exhaust and remap 1.2 bar) so disagree


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

AdnanK said:


> Nismo GTR makes around 600 HP, that still has the 570cc injectors I think, how did Nissan manage that?


They didn't achieve that, unless you can point me to where they show data saying otherwise?

I'm at 596 BHP on a Dyno Dynamics. I may well see 600+ if I went to another tuners dyno.
Most of Nissan's factory numbers are quoted in PS.

My model for example is 550PS which is 542BHP but 550BHP is what most people quote (just ike the Nismo has 600BHP thing, it doesn't).

To get to 600 BHP on a Dyno Dynamics you are going to need to run 100
IDC or increase the fuel pressure. So perhaps a more accurate statement would be you can't run 600 BHP safely and certainly not for what I do with my car.

I don't see any need to change the pumps as the fuel pressure is very stable so bigger pumps won't help unless you are changing the FPR too.
In which case, just up the fuel pressure and leave the pumps as they are fine for VPower on stock injectors.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

GTO NEMESIS said:


> They didn't achieve that, unless you can point me to where they show data saying otherwise?
> 
> I'm at 596 BHP on a Dyno Dynamics. I may well see 600+ if I went to another tuners dyno.
> Most of Nissan's factory numbers are quoted in PS.
> ...


So stage 1 tune with a Y pipe running 1.1 bar, you don't need bigger injectors?


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

AdnanK said:


> So stage 1 tune with a Y pipe running 1.1 bar, you don't need bigger injectors?


In my case, this is correct for 16 PSI up to 4,800 rpm then we pulled the boost cap to 14.7 PSI


----------

